
Astrophysics Source Code Library - hackuser
http://ascl.net/
======
hackuser
A little more here:

[http://blogs.loc.gov/digitalpreservation/2016/04/the-
astroph...](http://blogs.loc.gov/digitalpreservation/2016/04/the-astrophysics-
source-code-library/)

------
Frompo
Note: this is code actually intended for doing astronomy and cosmology, don't
try to base your start up on something you found here, even if it has a cool
name like "Shadowfax".

~~~
Avshalom
You say that but the Big Bang is the ultimate hockey-stick-growth

~~~
Frompo
Only if you look at the very first bits, it been rather paced since then. And
when I say the very first bits, I mean about as long as it takes the first
packet of your first mail from the new domain reach the first router in
comparison to total lifespan of the company.

(Inflation lasted about 10^-36 seconds, and the universe has lasted about
10^16 seconds)

